# New PSU, "power fan abnormal"



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey, I just switched out my 295W PSU with a new 450W one... and when I booted up I got a notice in the BIOS saying "power fan abnormal". Now In my PC I have a side fan and a CPU fan.. but my BIOS lists this "Power Fan" as well. What is a Power Fan, and am I ok?

I opened up my pc and put a office fan on the side of it just in case... rith now my temps are 30-35C for CPU and 26C for the case.

Any comments are appreciated. Thanks.

I should note that before I put the desk fan on the side it was posting 40-43C for the CPU.. the case temp was 29-30C. ...I'm not sure of what they were before I changed PSUs.'
I'm running a Sony Vaio pcv-rs 320.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Dont worry abut it only server psu have temp(or fan sensors) that you can see from the computer


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks. 

How were my temps? Should i get some more fans...?

When i take this desk fan off.. lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

as long as they dont go over 55-60C you will be fine


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

btw... do you know how reliable an axpertec xion power supply is? i had it from a computer case i bought a while ago... that's what i put in.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i would say it is bad quallity


----------



## doub13 (May 8, 2008)

liquidice327 said:


> Hey, I just switched out my 295W PSU with a new 450W one... I'm running a Sony Vaio pcv-rs 320.



Hi, I just found this forum and I have been trying to find a psu small enough but powerful enough for my ATI 1300, I know old news but it works still ya' know. Anyway, I really would like to know what PSU you made fit and where you found it. Is it a micro atx or a mini or did you mod your case. I have a pcv-rs560 and would like to really get it for what it is worth at this point. Thnaks in advance.


----------



## liquidice327 (Sep 13, 2005)

i didn't mod my case... i ended up having to take the front panel off and the CD drives out just to put it in. but yeah it works.. its just a generic axpertec xion one that came with the case.. i do warn that it doesn't fit nicely.. its only screwed in with 2 screws.. pretty secure though.


----------



## doub13 (May 8, 2008)

Cool thanks man, I have seen some mods to the case that the Sony came in but I haven't got the time to do some of the things I have read about to make it work. That seems like a quick fix to a very annoying problem. Here is one i saw: http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/33227/?l=1 :that seemed really cool too.


----------

